# PID steuerung für Hammermühle



## vecoplaner (14 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine Hammermühle mit beschickung durche einem Breitenverteiler (Schneckentisch), den Sollwert für die Schnecken bilde ich mir momentan mit vergleichern. Das Problem hierbei ist das die Mühle bei trockenem Material (einfaches Material) weit unter Nennstrom läuft und bei nassem Material (schwieriges Material) über dem Nennstrom läuft. Der Sollwert für die Schnecken wird momentan in 10 schritten von 0-100% vorgegeben.
Ich erhoffe mir jedoch durch einen PID regler eine gleichmäßigere beschickung, allerdings hab ich bis jetzt noch nie mit einem gearbeitet und bräuchte eine ungefähre linie da ich keine lust habe mir eine 560KW mühle zu zufahren. 
Noch zu erwähnen ist das zwischen Schnecke und Mühle ein fallrohr von ca 1,5m ist.

Könnt ihr bitte ein Parametrierungs beispiel posten.


Danke im vorraus

Florian


----------



## Junior (17 Januar 2009)

Hallo Florian, 
ich habe da mal eine Schrotmühlensteuerung gebaut.
Die läuft zwar nur mit ~20A aber das Prinzip läßt sich bestimmt 
auch bei größeren Leistungen anwenden.
Die Mühle saugt das Mahlgut an und die Auslastung wird durch eine 
Nebenluftklappe geregelt. Das Öffnen und Schließen der Klappe würde
in Deinem Fall ein Verzögern oder Beschleunigen der Schneckenantriebs 
bedeuten.
Für die Stromüberwachung verwende ich zwei Stromwächter.
Der zum Klappe schließen schaltet bei unter 19A ein und bei 20A aus.
Der zum Klappe öffnen schaltet bei über 21A ein und bei 20A aus.
Dadurch pendelt sich die Anlage sehr gut ein. 
Die Anlage arbeitet seit 5 Jahren sehr gut, allerdings kommen auch keine 
sehr schnellen Produktwechsel.
Das ganze könnte man auch analog mit einem Stromwandler und
einer SPS machen.
Für weitere Informationen könntest Du uns mal wissen lassen was für Hardware Du einsetzen willst.

MfG Günter.


----------



## vecoplaner (17 Januar 2009)

dies ist bereits alles vorhanden, auch bei mir wird der Strom gemessen
und geht auf den Analogeingang einer 313C-2DP. Den wert Nomiere ich 
auf 0-100. Dieser wert setzt dann über vergleicher den Sollwert der Schnecken,
0% = 50hz, 10% = 45hz, 20% = 40hz und so weiter. hab nun auch schon 
eine Funktion integriert die den sollwert Prozentual vergrößert oder verkleinert
je nachdem wie lang der Strom über 1000 ampere steigt oder unter 800 fällt 
(nennstrom 950 Ampere).

Nun möchte ich die Schnecken über einen PID regler ansteuern für eine 
bessere Beschickung so das die Mühle möglichst immer bei Nennstrom läuft.
Weiß nämlich momentan auch nicht wie sich die aktuelle steuerung mal mit 
abgenutzten werkzeugen verhällt.

Bräuchte aber etwas hilfe da ich wie schon geschrieben noch nie mit einem 
PID oder irgendeinem anderen Regler gearbeitet habe.


cheers Flo


----------



## wincc (18 Januar 2009)

würde den FB58 aus der Bibliothek nehmen der ist mit schreiberfunktion zum optimieren

Optimalen Stromwert als Sollwert

Aktuellen Strom als Istwert

Stromistwert würde ich voher glätten um spitzen zu dämpfen

Ausgang ist der Drehzahlsollwert der Schnecke 0-100%

Würde PI Regeln höchsten zum schluß den gut eingeregelten PI mit nem D wert testen zwecks deiner Fallstrecke


was willst du genau wissen?


----------



## vecoplaner (18 Januar 2009)

Ok, hab mal nen blick in den FB 58 geworfen, paar fragen hab ich aber noch:

Wie oft ruf ich diesen Baustein auf?

So wie ich es seh gebe ich auf PV_PER direkt mein PEW, aber wo gebe ich 
meinen Sollwert vor, welche Parameter/ Funktionen sollte ich noch nutzen.
Eine Totzonen bildung wäre doch bestimmt auch sinnvoll. An diesem 
Baustein sind 21 Parameter von denen ich vllt 3 verstehe :-?. 

wie soll ich denn meinen Stromwert glätten bevor ich ihn auf den FB58 gebe ?


Gruß Florian


----------



## wincc (23 Januar 2009)

hm denke du kannst den Fb58 im OB35 mit 100ms weckzeit aufrufen.

doppelklick auf den instanzdatenbaustein oder öffenen über "PID Control parametrieren" in deinem Simatic Step 7 ordner Windows > Start > Simatic > Step 7 > "PID Control parametrieren"


----------



## PeterEF (23 Januar 2009)

vecoplaner schrieb:


> .....
> Noch zu erwähnen ist das zwischen Schnecke und Mühle ein fallrohr von ca 1,5m ist.
> 
> Könnt ihr bitte ein Parametrierungs beispiel posten.


 
Ohne das System zu kennen (Zeitverhalten, Arbeitspunkte,....) würde ich es sehr verwunderlich finden, wenn hier jemand brauchbare Parameter aus der Ferne ermitteln könnte.
Falls es doch jemand kann -> der weiß auch schon die Lottozahlen der nächsten Ziehung

Die Angabe einer Abtastzeit von 100ms ohne Kenntnis einer Sprungantwort des Systems ist jedenfalls ziemlich gewagt.

Übrigens: der angepriesene FB58 ist für Temperaturegelstrecken optimiert und hier auch nicht erste Wahl.

Wenn Du Step7 installiert hast, gibt es unter //Simatic/Dokumentation/Deutsch ein PDF-Dokument 'Step7 - PID-Control' mit einem Schnelleinstieg.


----------



## vecoplaner (23 Januar 2009)

hatte den FB58 jetzt mal laufen im 500ms zyklus da ich den OB35 nicht so 
einfach neu parametrieren kann ( wegen dem nötigen CPU stop). Hatte den
FB58 nur Parallelmal mitlaufen lassen, soll heisen Ist- und Sollwert Aufgeschaltet
und den Ausgangswert beobachtet, Schnecken wurden jedoch weiter mit dem
alten Programm gesteuert. 
Momentan hab ich das Problem das der Regler recht binär Arbeitet, entweder
100 oder 0%, fast keine Regelstrecke vorhanden. Hab auch mit den Parametern
aus dem DB einwenig rumprobiert ohne das sich dieses Verhalten geändert hat.
Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht ob der Regler funktionieren würde wenn sein Sollwert
sich auf seinen Istwert auswirkt, soll heißen wenn ich ihn aktiv einbinde und ihn die 
schnecken regeln lasse. hab aber immernoch die befürchtung mir diese tonnenschwere
Mühle zu blockieren.


Gruß Florian


----------



## jabba (23 Januar 2009)

Der P-anteil ist für Träge Systeme recht grob voreingestellt.
Zum testen ohne das es wie Du beschrieben hast, geh mal auf einen P-Anteil (Gain) von maximal 0.1 .
I und D am Anfang abschalten
I_Sel, D_Sel auf False
Dann geht mal auf T_I mit 200s und schalte den I_Sel zu, zum beobachten.
Wenn ich in ungefähr die Regelstrecke bzw das verhalten der Anlage kenne, gebe ich mit einer Simulation die Werte an den Regler vor. So kann ich in Ruhe erst mal probieren, und liege beim starten nicht alzu weit von der wirklichkeit weg. Aber ohne Sprungantwort isw wirst Du den Regler nicht ohne weiteres hinbekommen, aber grobe ausreisser kann man im Vorfeld begrenzen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Januar 2009)

Hallo Florian,

ich habe vor Jahren einmal mit einer S5 etwas ähnliches geregelt. Es war ein hochtouriger Brecher, der aus Kies Sand macht. Stellglied war eine Dosierrinne, Regelgröße war der Motorstrom. Zwischen Dosierrinne und Brecher ein Förderband (Totzeit 30s)! Das gebrochene Material wurde danach ausgesiebt. Ein mehr oder weniger großer Teil kam dann vom Sieb zurück auf das Förderband zum Brecher. Diese Störgröße war besonders beim Neuanlauf kritisch (Totzeit mehrere Minuten). Alles in allem eine nicht sehr schöne Regelstrecke. Der Regler arbeitet mit einer sehr kleinen Verstärkung und mit einer großen Nachstellzeit. Anders waren die Totzeiten nicht in den Griff zu bekommen. Wird der Motorstrom übermäßig hoch, erfolgt eine Abschaltung der Zuführung bzw. des Reglers. Das kam nach der IBN jedoch nicht mehr vor. 

So ähnlich stelle ich mir das in deinem Fall auch vor.

Der FB58 ist sicherlich (wie jeder PID-Regler) brauchbar. Allerdings enthält er viele Zusatzfunktionen, die du nicht nutzen kannst. Kurz gesagt, der FB41 würde völlig ausreichen. Beobachten und optimieren kannst du diesen auch (Startmenü-Simatic-Step7-PID Control parametrieren).

Wenn du den Regler mitlaufen lässt, wie du es beschrieben hast, dann solltest du I- und D-Anteil abschalten (T=0ms) und den P-Anteil klein einstellen. Der Reglerausgang muss dann entsprechend proportional der Regelabweichung sein.

Bei der richtigen IBN würde ich genau so vorgehen. Den Sollwert erst mal klein einstellen (40% vom Nennstrom?). I- und D-Anteil auf Null und mit dem P-Anteil ganz klein anfangen. Beim langsamen Erhöhen des P-Anteils könnte man auch nach den Einstellregeln von Ziegler&Nicols vorgehen (googeln). Beim P-Regler bleibt eine Regelabweichung, aber er muss stabil arbeiten, er darf also nach einem Sollwertsprung nicht dauerhaft schwingen. Bei deiner Regelstrecke sollte er am besten garnicht überschwingen. Dann den I-Anteil hinzu nehmen. Hier würde ich mit einer großen Nachstellzeit anfangen (T#2m?). Die Stellgröße ändert sich dadurch nur sehr langsam. Dann herantasten und immer wieder einen Sollwertsprung beobachten. Der Rest ist ein bisschen Probieren. Den D-Anteil würde ich unbedingt vergessen.

Den Istwert solltest du auf Plausibilität überwachen! Abschalten bei I<<Leerlaufstrom, usw. Den Regler erst starten, wenn die Anlage mit Material anläuft bzw. wenn der Motorstrom>>Leerlaufstrom ist. 

Wenn du so vorgehst kann eigentlich nicht viel passieren.

Staut sich das Material im Fallrohr?

Ahh, jabba sieht es auch so!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## vecoplaner (24 Januar 2009)

Hab heute mal den Regler nach eurem Leitfaden parametriert und siehe da
hier und da etwas angepasst und schon hats recht gut Funktioniert.
Nach dem ich ihn dann den Sollwert für die Schnecken steuern ließ musste 
ich noch etwas nachbessern da das Material nicht besonders Homogen ist
und die Fallstrecke das ganze auch noch beeinflusst. Musste den Regler 
doch etwas schneller machen.

Momentan hab ich P- Anteil: 0.1 und I- Anteil: 100s. Mit dieser Einstellung 
wird die Mühle sehr gut beschickt, obwohl ein Schwingen vorhanden ist 
welches sich aber, wie ich glaube, nicht ohne weiteres beheben lässt.

Bin mit der jetzigen funtionsweise aber doch sehr zufrieden. 
Schonmal danke an alle für eure schnelle Hilfe.


Gruß Florian


----------

